# [HOWTO] Instalar Gentoo sin livecd

## HoLzPLatTeN

Este HOWTO está dedicado a todos aquellos sufridos usuarios que por un motivo u otro no pueden iniciar el sistema directamente desde el cdrom usando la bios ni usando un gestor de arranque.

Para levantar el sistema temporal que nos permita hacer chroot usaremos los diskettes de Slackware.Tambien podemos usar cualquier otro set de diskettes, siempre que den soporte para nuestro hardware.

Necesitaremos un total de 4 floppies cuyas imágenes podemos encontrar en el ftp de Slackware. Uno de ellos será el bootdisk con el kernel que necesitemos, otros dos serán los rootdisks (install.1 e install.2) y el cuarto (network) contendrá los modulos que dan soporte para nuestros interfaces de red . Las url donde se encuentran son:

```
ftp://ftp.slackware.com/pub/slackware/slackware-10.1/bootdisks

ftp://ftp.slackware.com/pub/slackware/slackware-10.1/rootdisks
```

Empezaremos iniciando el sistema con el bootdisk. Una vez cargado, nos pedirá los dos discos que contienen la imagen mfs del directorio / y en 5 minutos tenemos un sistema mínimo pero sin soporte para interfaces de red.

Para conseguir acceso a una red, la instalación de Slackware proporciona el comando network que, básicamente, se limita a montar el diskette con los módulos del kernel y probarlos hasta que da con uno adecuado a nuestro hardware.

Tambien podemos especificarle el/los que queremos probar (para la ethernet integrada del chipset nforce2 es "forcedeth") y los que no queremos que pruebe, bien para evitar posibles cuelgues (mi máquina se colgaba probando el "eth16") o sencillamente para ahorrarnos un par de minutos  :Smile: 

Una vez hecho esto, levantamos el interface de red usando ifconfig, por ejemplo:

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.248 broadcast 192.168.0.7
```

y añadimos un gateway de acceso al exterior mediante el comando route:

```
route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
```

Con esto ya tenemos casi todo lo necesario para particionar el disco duro, crear los sistemas de archivos, montarlos, y hacer el chroot para continuar la instalacion de Gentoo. Tan solo nos falta una cosa que es esencial para descomprimir la stage correspondiente: bzip2, que desgraciadamente no está en los diskettes de Slackware  :Sad: 

Afortunadamente podemos descargar el precompilado directamente de internet usando wget. Esta url nos servirá: 

```
ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/bzip2/v102/bzip2-102-x86-linux24
```

Ahora ya tenemos todo lo necesario para copiar la "stageX" de nuestro livecd o descargarla directamente de un ftp usando wget, descomprimirla y hacer chroot. Lo demás, viene en el handbook  :Wink: 

Algunos comentarios sobre esta forma de iniciar la instalación:

Kernel 2.4.29 :'(devfs en lugar de udevNo tenemos disponible ningun editor de texto hasta una vez hecho el chroot. El resolv.conf tendremos que crearlo y añadir las lineas de las DNS usando las "pipes" del shell.Es un tostón el andar cambiando de diskette y no poder usar links para pasar el rato mientras se descarga y compila todo. Además no podemos usar mirrorselect, con el posible desaprovechamiento de ancho de banda.Tenemos la comodidad de no tener que desmontar el equipo para pincharle un lector ide y quitarselo una vez hayamos instalado lilo o grub  :Wink: 

Espero que este HOWTO sea de utilidad a la gente que por una razón u otra, no puede arrancar con el livecd.

Con eso me doy por satisfecho  :Cool: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Gracias por el howto. Veo que ya solucionaste el problema  :Very Happy: 

----------

